# Direct 3D aktivieren?



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (17. November 2007)

Moin moin. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung die besagt, ich solle die Direct3D Beschleunigung anschalten. Wenn ich nun die DirectX Diagnose starte, steht da das die Direct3D Beschleunigung bereits aktiviert ist. Auch alle Tests mit diesem drehenden Würfel verlaufen erfolgreich. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. November 2007)

Den Namen des Spiels zu nennen könnte wohl hilfreich sein. Eventuell ist das Spiel ein wenig Buggy. Gibt es Patches für das Spiel? Sind die Patches - falls vorhanden - installiert? Welches Betriebsystsem (2000, XP, Vista)?


AirsoftDivisionHRO hat gesagt.:


> Moin moin. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung die besagt, ich solle die Direct3D Beschleunigung anschalten. Wenn ich nun die DirectX Diagnose starte, steht da das die Direct3D Beschleunigung bereits aktiviert ist. Auch alle Tests mit diesem drehenden Würfel verlaufen erfolgreich. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (19. November 2007)

Das Problem tritt bei vielen Spielen auf. Momentan beim Spiel Cobra11- Nitro. Mein Betriebssystem ist XP(Original; legal gekauft).


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. November 2007)

Lass Dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen! 
Google spuckt dazu eine Menge Treffer aus. Du scheinst also nicht der Einzige User mit diesem Problem zu sein. Wenn ich die Beiträge richtig interpretiere deutet dieser Fehler auf eine zu schwache Grafikkarte hin (scheinbar zu wenig Speicher).
Aber Da Du nicht viel über Dein System geschrieben hast, kann ich nur raten


----------



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (20. November 2007)

Ohh ja Endschuldigung.:suspekt:
DirectXDiagnose im Anhang.
Fehlt was?


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. November 2007)

AirsoftDivisionHRO hat gesagt.:


> Ohh ja Endschuldigung.:suspekt:
> DirectXDiagnose im Anhang.
> Fehlt was?



Ah, nein .. so ist es sehr schön. Wie ich vermutet habe ist die Grafikkarte nicht gerade ein Beispiel für aktuelle Grafikleistung 
Es handelt sich scheinbar um eine Intel Onboard Grafikkarte (an sich nicht schlecht, aber halt auch nicht gut).
Ich würde empfehlen in eine neue Grafikkarte zu investieren (dann sollte die DirectX-Meldung der Geschichte angehören).

Zwischen 200 und 500 Euro werden für aktuelle Modellreihen fällig.
Beispiel: NVIDIA 8800 GTS oder GTX (besser, teurer)
Günstigere Variante NVIDIA 8600 GTS (NICHT GT - da fehlt nicht nur der Buchstabe S)
Oder Konkurrenzprodukt (preislich auch rund 200 Euro) Radeon X1950 Pro mit 512MB 

Ob ältere (und damit günstigere) Modelle laufen, hängt vom Board ab (agp/pcie).


----------



## ph0en1xs (20. November 2007)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Beispiel: NVIDIA 8800 GTS oder GTX (besser, teurer)
> Günstigere Variante NVIDIA 8600 GTS (NICHT GT - da fehlt nicht nur der Buchstabe S)
> Oder Konkurrenzprodukt (preislich auch rund 200 Euro) Radeon X1950 Pro mit 512MB




Äääh da muss ich mal schnell zwischenfragen:
Bei aktuellen Tests schneidet die billigere 8800GT besser als die GTS ab...oder nicht...!
Würde also eher die GT nehmen...aber wenn man hauptsächlich Spiele wie Cobra11 spielt sollte doch DICKE eine 6800 oder eine 7300GT reichen.
Da muss man nicht gleich 300€ oder mehr ausgeben...die 7300GT(pcix) gibts schon für 40€...


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. November 2007)

Grundsätzlich kommt es immer auf die Umstände an. Es gibt Hersteller die Takten Ihre Karten bis an die Grenzen, diese Karten "können" die Leistung von höherwertigen Karten erreichen. Das kommt immer auf das Modell an. Dennoch fehlen den günstigeren Karten oft Teile in der Architektur.
Eine übersichtliche Tabelle findet man gerade bei netzwelt.de

Ich wollte mit meinen Vorschlägen auch nicht unbedingt diese Modelle in irgend einer Weise favorisieren - sie sollen lediglich Beispiele darstellen (wie angegeben).
Wer sich eine Grafikkarte kauft, muss sich schon selbst Gedanken machen was er/sie dafür ausgeben möchte und wie gut diese sein soll.


----------

